# Egyptian Dog Food Question



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone use the 'Egyptian Dry Dog Food' think its called Canido, made in Egypt and quite cheap?

I need to find out what ingredients are in it and the quantities but nothing on the net tells me. Thanks all.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

searchin1 said:


> Does anyone use the 'Egyptian Dry Dog Food' think its called Canido, made in Egypt and quite cheap?
> 
> I need to find out what ingredients are in it and the quantities but nothing on the net tells me. Thanks all.



Could this be the one you are looking for......it is actually a Spanish company that make it but it is sold in Egypt.




Dog Food - Puppy


----------



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks but that's not the one. Here is a picture of the bag.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian made dog and cat food is not recommended..


----------

